# Versalight 2 million Cp



## pedalinbob (Feb 17, 2003)

my fiance' gave me a Versalight aluminum 2 million cp spotlight from Sam's club for valentine's.

seems darn bright, and pretty well made. it is heavy--has a little lead acid battery.

sorry, no pics, and no price--but she said it was very reasonable. there is a pic of one somewhere around here. it has a top carrying handle, pistol grip. lock on trigger, heavy rubber armouring, and can stand on the handle.

it also came with a carrying strap, ac charger and dc car adapter.

now, i can say Carey bought me my brightest light. i will test it after the weather breaks.

it really seems like a keeper!

Bob


----------



## PieThatCorner (Feb 22, 2003)

I believe you're talking about the Versalite Max Beam Spotlight - I just bought one a few months ago for about $30 bucks... very sturdy, very nice - but mine's rated at 1.5 CP. Does it look like this?


----------



## pedalinbob (Mar 2, 2003)

mine is just like that one, except instead of "max beam" it states "2.0 million candlepower".

it is bright indeed--but i admit that i have nothing to compare it to.

seems like a sweet light!

take care,
Bob


----------



## mcdragon (Apr 25, 2003)

I just picked one of these up... seems fairly solid, very bright... but the lead acid battery weights a ton. 

My local Sam's has them on clearance for $14.71!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif


----------



## giomag (Dec 2, 2011)

Hello,
I have a versalite 2 million candle without battery,there is anyone can supply me with the specifications,and model # of the battery?
Thank,s,
Giorgio


----------

